# 1 knife 1 shotgun 1 pistol 1 rifle



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

well since we had the 3 rifles to do it all,now you can pick 1 knife 1 shotgun 1 pistol and 1 rifle.just thought it would be fun 

ok ill start
knife:my gerber 8 inch shealth knife
pistol:i would have to go with my grandpas nice .22 pistol
shotgun:my mossberg .20 gauge
rifle:my 308 with wooden stock


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Knive- Leatherman charge
Pistol- cant pack them around up here so i dont own any
Shotgun- Weatherby semi auto
Rifle- 300 Weatherby mag


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Knife - Buck Folding - Durable & good warranty
Shotgun - 870 - Durability
Pistol - 44 mag - Good Stopping Power
Rifle - 300 Win Mag - Will stop any North American Game

The list could include hundreds though, Model 12 winchester, 270, 22 pistol, letherman, etc etc. To each their own, but why would anyone ever stop with one of each.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Knife - Schrade LB7

Shotgun - Beretta 303 20ga

Pistol - SS Colt Python

Rifle - Win SS Classic FWT 270Win


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Knife - My K-Bar

Shotgun - Rem. 1100 12 ga. Special Field

Pistol - Glock 21 w/night sights

Rifle - FNH A3 G .308


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

Knife - K-Bar

Shotgun - 870 special purpose

Pistol - to young to own one(want a s&w 357)

Rifle - browning a-bolt 223


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Knife: Buck Folding Hunter 110, ooooo that's nice...

Shotgun: 870 works fine for me!

Pistol: None! I'll either slit the animals throat with my 110 or shoot them with a rifle!

Rifle: That's a toughy but I'm gonna say a Savage .308. It's big enough for elk sized game but it's not overkill for deer, and it's only slightly overkill for coyotes!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

knife-gerber gator. the grip feels alot better than a 110 after about 3 deer.

pistol- dan wesson 445 supermag

shotgun-870

rifle- ruger 77, or pre 64 win., maybe o6, or 35 whelen/350 rem mag. the whelens a little sluggish, but its got tators. top that with a good 3-9x40. i like that new ruger alaskan or whatever, with the hogue stock, maybe that with a 2-7 mounted scout style.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm assuming this is a do everything wish list so...

knife-leatherman

Pistol-S&W 500 for tha bars (bears)

Shotgun-Moss 500 12g

Rifle-Marlin 336 in 45-70 or good ol' winny 94 in the trusty 30-30.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Knife: SOG Flash II








Shotgun: Benelli Montefeltro Luxe 12 ga.








Rifle: Browning BAR Mk II Safari Grade with BOSS .300 Win Mag








Pistol: 1911 Kimber Raptor


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you like things automated dont you.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it obvious?

:wink:


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

what the hell remington 7400 whats with the browning and were is your 7400 :lol: 
:wink:

Knife-Buck Model 119

Pistol-Kimber Stainless Pro TLE/RL II 45 ACP

Rifle-Sako 85 Synthetic Stainless 338 win mag

Shotgun-Benelli Super Black Eagle 12 Ga


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

biggamehunter69 said:


> what the hell remington 7400 whats with the browning and were is your 7400 :lol:
> :wink:
> 
> Knife-Buck Model 119
> ...


Can't get a 7400 in .300 WM and if I can only have one, while the .30-06 is good, I'd feel better going after the really big stuff with the .300 WM. :wink:


----------



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

knife- buck hunter 110

rifle- Ruger m77 .270 syn stock

pistol- to young to have one- i would like a ruger redhawk or whatever u call it in 44mag.

shotgun- reliable Benelli M2.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

knife-ontario marine bowie

rifle-tikka t3 hunter 300win mag

pistol- glock 19 9mm

shotgun-benelli super black eagle 12ga.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

have fun skinning with that bowie.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> biggamehunter69 said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell remington 7400 whats with the browning and were is your 7400 :lol:
> ...


By the time you figure the bleed from the gas operation and only 22" of active barrel a 300WM W/BOSS is nothing but an expensive cheek-slapping 30-06. Multiple chronos don't lie. 180's @ 2750-2800FPS.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

ne-bo, look in the march edition of GUNS----you'll see an article about the bowie where he skined a squirrel with it,


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

good for him, he can skin whatever he wants with that machete, ill use something a little more practical. try skinning with something like that sometime.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Benchmade AFCK

Beretta Xtrema 2

Novak Browning Hi Power

Savage .308


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Leatherman, Wave :dead:

S&W 500 magnum 4" :wink:

Stevens 12 gauge side by side dd:

Limited Edition Model 700 BDL SS RMEF Trade rifle chambered for 300 Remington SA Ultra Mag


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

KNIFE: CRKT MY TIGHE

PISTOL: GLOCK MODEL 22 40s&w

SHOTGUN: BENELLI SBE 1

RIFLE: MARLIN 336CS 30-30

these are just my own favorites i currently own. I plan on getting a new deer rifle soon.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

Knife -- Buck Folder

Shotgun -- Rem. 870 12ga

Handgun -- RZ10 10mm

Rifle -- .338-06

Have top 3 8) need the bottom one. Us a 6.5mm mauser for now. :roll:

Ray


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

EDIT:
Just so you have solid proof you shouldn't have said that, if your potential post is worthless, don't hit submit.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

knife-leatherman 
pistol-.460 s&w
shotguns-benelli sbe 1
rifle-ruger .270


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Knife-heck don't even know what brand it is but its fixed blade 4 inch blade my grandpa gave it to me.
Shotgun- 20 Gauge single shot.
Rifle-Savage Model 114 Euro Classic 
Handgun-Kimber 1911


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

squirrelsniper91 said:


> i will ****


Listen here young one,

Keep the name calling to yourself. There is no room for those third grade antics on this forum. This will be your first and only warning before the boot.

Robert


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

Knife- kershaw with changable blades, is that cheating?

Pisto;- ruger .357 love it

rifle- .300, nothings running away from that

shotgun- 870, you can beat the crap out of it and it'll still work great


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

wasnt trying to be a dick, im just telling you that that knife is very impractical for 95% of hunting uses. i skinned upwards of 20 deer this fall alone, and alot more before that. if you want to try that knife, go ahead, but i think you would be very dissapointed. now as for the name calling, you might oughta take stuff with a grain of salt, instead of having a hissy fit because you didnt like what i said.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:
 

> squirrelsniper91 said:
> 
> 
> > i will ****
> ...


IMO thats the way thing should be handled around here. Keep up the good work, Rob. :wink:


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

i thought we were friends rem


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

noones havin a hissy nebo


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

You may have offended someone in this forum.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

OBSESSED said:


> You may have offended someone in this forum.


I'm loving the lower case obsessed.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Remington 7400 said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > squirrelsniper91 said:
> ...


Thanks,

I really like to see the youth element on the site, especially given the declining numbers of hunters in the US. But, if you want to come and hang out with the men, you gotta act like one.

We had a problem a while back with a lot of youngsters mucking up the forum. It got so bad that Mr. Hustad considered making this an 18 and up forum.

Robert


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, well, I may as well get in on this too.

Knife: I have a Gerber Bolt Action exchange blade. It would only be better if it was in the new ZDP-189 steel like the Kershaw that is on my belt at all times.

Shotgun: I have an 870 Remington, but I would love to have a nice side by side 12 gauge.

Rifle: I absolutely love my heavy barrel 300 Winchester Magnum, but if I could only have one I would take my 308 simply for ammo availability, and if I am very careful with shots I can kill anything I want to.

Pistol: Only one?????? OK then I'll go with a 4 inch barrel S&W model 29 in 44 mag. Much more accurate than my 1911, more power, lighter than my 8 3/8 inch smith.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

you guys cant be serious. this guys starting with a teenager, im not the immature one. im just gunna be the bigger person and quit now


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

squirrelsniper91 chill out he wasnt even agueing with you,and its you chioce if you wanna carry a big knife around he was just saying his opinion on that knife no need to name call and be defensive he just posting his opinion

now lets all calm down and keep up the good post no negitave comments


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

plainsman, how does that gerber seem to hold up? ive been looking at them, but cant decide if that exchangeable blade system is going to wear out quickly, or die on me 100 miles from a replacement.


----------



## dennisd (Mar 2, 2007)

Knife- Case Trapper

Pistol- Colt 1911 .45ACP

Shotgun- Benelli 12GA Montefeltro

Rifle- Marlin 1895GS 45-70


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This Gerber is an old one I purchased back in about 1984. It doesn't even say what kind of steel is in it. There is one blade with a but hook, a drop point and a saw blade, that I am not impressed with. I never sharpen during deer season. I have dressed my four deer, and sometimes two or three for other people. I get home and I debone those without sharpening, so I have to say it's holding up very good.
I cut through ribs with this knife, and since 1984 I would guess it has field dressed 75+ deer. So I would say it's holding up just fine. I have only used one of the three blades, so it's going to take a while to wear out. I"m afraid it will outlast me.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

g your right


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

this is the gerber knife i have bought it about a year ago and its held up fine to anything ---->http://www.gerbertools.com/1186_22-08464_Gerber_Freeman_Hunter.html


----------



## DW (Mar 24, 2007)

Knife: K-Bar, I have skined a boned deer with it so i know it works for that. plus all its other uses...
Shotgun: Browning A-5, Its 50+ years old and still works fine...
Rifle: Marlin 336 30-30, greeat deer rifle and fast shooting if that is needed
Pistol: Springfield XD .45 won't ever have to worry about it working, Ever.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Knife:
I have a custom hand made knife by Dunn Knives out of Kansas. It was a one of kind knife so it has no model name or number. It has a four inch fixed blade, best steel money can buy. I absolutely love the knife and wouldn't trade it for anything.

Rifle:
Pre-64 Winchester Model 70 30-06 with a shorter 20" barrel. I'd have any Leopold 3x-9xX50mm.

Shotgun:
Remington 870 Wingmaster. No explanation, you just can't beat this shotgun.

Pistol:
Any production 1911 45 ACP.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

If this is for hunting, I'd have:
Knife: Cold Steel Master Hunter
Shotgun: Benelli Super black Eagle
Rifle: .338 Winchester M70/ .375 H&H Sako 
Pistol: .44 Smith & Wesson L frame.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Im gonna go for reliability i guess so here my choices"

Knife: I'm not too into knives, but would have to go with a 4-5" fixed blade of high quality steel

Shotgun: 870 Express Wingmaster 12ga 3 1/2" for obvious reasons as stated above somewhere

Pistol: Definately a revolver. Probably one of Ruger's double actions in 44 mag. Enough power for self defense in the wilderness or anywhere else. Faster for me to shoot because I'm not sure I would be too quick with a follow up shot with a single action.

Rifle: Definately a 300wm bolt action. Would probably be a Browning A-bolt. Woulda been a 30-06, but I'd want the little extra punch just in case. Bolt for proven reliability and accuracy. The a-bolt cuz they are pretty reliable and really nice guns in my opinion.

I think thats a pretty good list.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Knife- Knives of Alaska ALPHA WOLF

Shotgun- Browning BPS 3.5 inch Dura-Tuch

Rifle- My Kimber Montana with Khales scope in a 300WSM it is a tack driver.

Pistol- GLOCK 23 with night sights and the brightest tack light made, with the lazer in it also.


----------



## thOmAsles (Jun 8, 2011)

Knife - Schrade LB7

Shotgun-Moss 500 12g

Pistol: 1911 Kimber Raptor

Rifle - browning a-bolt 223


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Knife: Fixed blade Morseth, I've never seen a blade that would take an edge as fast, and hold it as long as my Morseth.

Pistol: Sig. P220 45ACP, if we are talking guns we currently own, if not, a 6" S&W 629 44mag.

Shotgun: Rem 870

Rifle: Savage 10FP .308

Huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not much of a knife guy, so my Benchmade Mel Pardue 3550.

Pistol Sig P226 .357 Sig.
Revolver Ruger SBH .44 mag.
Shotgun 12 ga 870, what else is there?
Rifle M-14.

I own each of these.........in one way or another.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Knife - Buck fixed blade black handle - the large one
Pistol - 44 mag super redhawk
Shotgun - 12 ga. 870
Rifle - Model 70 300 win mag vxiii on it.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Knife: Bark River (MI) sheath knife. 3" blade rabbits to elk
Shotgun: Remington 870 Wingmaster Magnum I carry my 1954 model every season.
Pistol: Browning Buckmark .22
Rifle: Remington 760 .270 Handloads cover fox to elk. Took it to Alaska for moose but never fired it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Started reading this and thought is Jiffy back? Then looked at the date...Reserected.

Knife: Any fixed blade Buck.
Shotgun: I have not used much else since I got my Franchi 612.
Rifle: A-bolt 30.06 because there will always be ammo for those.
Pistol: I really like my dad's Ruger Bearcat .22


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Knife: Cold Steel Large Voyager
Shotgun: Saiga 12
Rifle: Savage 12, 22-250
Pistol: Super Blackhawk .45LC


----------



## kstone1020 (May 5, 2011)

Knife: USMC MEF issue K-Bar (thats the black one)
Shotgun: Ithaca Model 37 12 GA. Featherlite (pre 1970)
Pistol: Springfield 1911A1
Rifle: 1898 30-40 Krag Jorgensen Carbine


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Knife, A buck 5 inch folding model

shot gun , Shotgun: Ithaca Model 37 12 GA. Featherlite Although I really like the Breatta silver snipe OU a lot.

Pistol, Dan Wession 357 pistol pack form the mid 1970's

Rifle, A hard choice there but If I can only have one it will be the Remington Model 7 in 7MM 08. big enough yet small enough for some smaller game too.
combined with some type of reloader.

 Al


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

knife Sog Seal pup :sniper: shotgun 870 express with blackhawk! adj pistol grip stock :sniper: pistol walther p22 target :sniper: rifle sun devil 223 with dpms upper and duo stock :sniper:


----------

